# Demon Monument



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

*I started this monument about 2 1/2 months ago, thought I would never finish it! It's not complicated, I just kept adding things to it until I said enough's enough! LOL
It was inspired by monuments I have seen pics of, from very old London Cemeteries.
The white/ghost demon moves similar to an FCG, the others are static.
Pics and video are below.












































*


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Great detail and I love your lighting!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, all of your details on the monument are stunning! I really like the wings on the demons as well. Excellent work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice, Spider! Great attention to details,and the little demons look like they've gathered for a haunting party.

Is this something that can be left outside to age naturally? I'm thinking this would look even more fantastic with some moss and lichens growing on it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Roxy, a little Spainish moss would make a nice touch. Very good job on the wings of those little winged skellys..


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's really cool...very original and unique.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's too cool, I love the little demons.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well it has been outside pretty much the whole time I was building it due to it's height. From the ground up to the top of the red demon it is almost 9ft. I tried to faux age it myself but it didn't turn out like I wanted it, so I gave it a whole new paint job. 
Thanks for all the compliments, the detail although took some time it wasn't as hard as you might think.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't play the video. it keeps saying that its an invalid file name! grrrr!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry to here that Dark Angel, it's working for me. Is anyone else having this problem? Maybe if I post it on youtube.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Spider said:


> Sorry to here that Dark Angel, it's working for me. Is anyone else having this problem? Maybe if I post it on youtube.


Nope working for me. Maybe it's her computer? Try and watch it again now Dark Angel. If it doesn't work now then idk what to tell ya.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work I really like the movement of the lil demon


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a link from youtube.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

looks very nice


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

very cool! what method did you use for the lighting?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

STELLAR!!! Great work!!


----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

*Good Stuff!*

Awesome detail, Spider! 
You goin' for life-size next? [lol] 
If you make another, or an accompanying winged creature, check out vilethings.com (skeleton marionette)...they used the FCG method but kept the wings "stationary", while the torso moved up and down. This made it appear as if the wings were flapping... :devil:


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well doggieshop, that is a string of flicker lights I turned into candles and above in front of him (hidden) is one of those 8inch battery operated black lights, also I gave him a couple coats of glow paint. Might be adding a few more.
Actually Moldycoffin, vilethings is where I got the idea from for this one, LOL. I ran the fishing line exactly like you described. 
AHHH great minds think a like don't they! LOL


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just freaking fabulous!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Now this is something you do not see every day Very nice you have the most unique props! great job!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Great monument, Spidey! Love all the little details and it's totally hugh! Great use of the flicker candles in the middle. I also made some black ones too. Red is also another alternative. It all looks great, man. Keep up the great work!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

beautiful work, I agree the lighting is great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow thats big ..looks great
that little demon vid is awesome..love the colors in it


----------

